# no bottles on Blackwater?



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

I heard yesterday that you can be fined up to $100 (for each bottle) for possessing bottled beverages on blackwater river, open or not. Is that true?


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Not sure if it is true or not but why would you want to take bottles where people and children walk around barefoot ?


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

It is a violation of Santa Rosa county law to have any glass container on a waterway.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Amarillo Palmira said:


> I heard yesterday that you can be fined up to $100 (for each bottle) for possessing bottled beverages on blackwater river, open or not. Is that true?


Yep, its been that way for yrs.
Did you know you can also be fined if your dog gets in the water, you can't bath in the creek/river, you can't remove a natural barrier blocking the creek/river w/o permit and so on...


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

CCC said:


> Not sure if it is true or not but why would you want to take bottles where people and children walk around barefoot ?


I didn't say I did. I just asked if it was true or not.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

barefoot said:


> Yep, its been that way for yrs.
> Did you know you can also be fined if your dog gets in the water, you can't bath in the creek/river, you can't remove a natural barrier blocking the creek/river w/o permit and so on...


Thank you, I have lived here a long time and just heard that yesterday.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Was meaning why would "Anyone" not "You" in particular. 






Amarillo Palmira said:


> I didn't say I did. I just asked if it was true or not.


----------



## setlab (Jul 4, 2013)

CCC said:


> Not sure if it is true or not but why would you want to take bottles where people and children walk around barefoot ?


Because someone may want too? 

But I think the question you want to ask is why would anyone not take their trash with them when they leave?


----------



## setlab (Jul 4, 2013)

barefoot said:


> Yep, its been that way for yrs.
> Did you know you can also be fined if your dog gets in the water, you can't bath in the creek/river, you can't remove a natural barrier blocking the creek/river w/o permit and so on...


That's news to me. Wonder why, alligators? Seems a bit of an overstep.


----------



## eastbayking (Feb 2, 2013)

You can have bottles on Blackwater just not passed the Power lines, and they dont care about a dog swimming lol


----------



## Coco Solo (Jan 28, 2010)

I think the no dogs rule applies only to the State Park beaches. Which is just a lil piece of Blackwater.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

I agree that taking your trash with you is a great idea, bottles break, a little common sense goes along way, when on the beach, river, a boat, it is ALWAYS preferred to take cans. 




setlab said:


> Because someone may want too?
> 
> But I think the question you want to ask is why would anyone not take their trash with them when they leave?


----------

